# Drug Test - Do NOT Use Synthetic Urine - I Just Got "Invalid Test" From Using It!!!



## GanjaGood! (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey folks,

I have used synthetic urine before and it worked, but apparently they have now figured out how to detect if it is synthetic, I believe it lacks an amino acid or something. They will return "Invalid Test" which requires immediate retesting (next day).

Use real pee from a clean friend or buy non synthetic online...

http://www.testclear.com/files/detection_of_synthetic_urine.jpg

http://www.testclear.com/Powdered-Urine-Kit-P13C0.aspx


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 24, 2010)

ehhhh... yeah. That wasn't a good idea on your part. 

who told you that it would work?? I'd like to smack that person upside his/her head. 

You'd be better off trying to use piss from a dog or cat.. or a squirrel even. LOL..

anyhow.. better luck next time!

peace.


----------



## motoracer110 (Jul 24, 2010)

ya thats a bad day bro. sorry that happened. all you can do now is call your friends for some urin, smoke a bowl, and hope for the best


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 24, 2010)

i use this royal flush shit to pass all my probation ua's..works everytime..but you gotta be clean for at least 48 hours.


----------



## deprave (Jul 24, 2010)

I use syntetic one called quickfix works everytime - but I here some test can detect it and apparently your test is one of them


----------



## Relaxed (Jul 25, 2010)

How was the temp? That will Invalidate it as well. Bet they don't tell you why it's invalid? Sorry...bummer.


----------



## deprave (Jul 26, 2010)

The best thing to do if your in a medical state: Talk to an MJ DOCTOR or your doctor and get a prescription for marinol..


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 26, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> ehhhh... yeah. That wasn't a good idea on your part.
> 
> who told you that it would work?? I'd like to smack that person upside his/her head.
> 
> ...


i tried with a squirrel once but just couldnt get him to go. must have had stage fright from me watching him.

they have different types of tests and depending on what type they use will determine what you need to do to pass. im no expert on this but its hardest to beat a drug screenining versus the drug test. 
ive been clean now for just over a month and i cant wait to test this years crop. sux to burp the jars and smell all the goodness and not be able to test a sample. but once i find a job, look out!!


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 1, 2010)

deprave said:


> The best thing to do if your in a medical state: Talk to an MJ DOCTOR or your doctor and get a prescription for marinol..


 What do they use Marinol for ?


----------



## deprave (Aug 1, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> What do they use Marinol for ?


The same things people get medical marijuana for, it is thc in pill form, it will show as false positive on a drug test for marijuana 100% of the time, it is a legal prescription drug so your job can not give grief if your doctor ordered you to take it.

There is also in the neighborhood of 30 some drugs that can show false postive for marijuana including OTC meds like Aleve...when I take a drug test I always write that I take aleve lol


----------



## howhighru (Aug 1, 2010)

damn good thread. i just happen to have some synthetic pee. that shit isnt cheap either. havent had to use it yet but glad to know that it doesnt work all the time. even tho this chick @ a casino i worked at used it and passed with flying colors. maybe there are different thc tests that companies use?


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks, I didn't know about Marinol and I most certainly didn't know about Aleve. GG



deprave said:


> The same things people get medical marijuana for, it is thc in pill form, it will show as false positive on a drug test for marijuana 100% of the time, it is a legal prescription drug so your job can not give grief if your doctor ordered you to take it.
> 
> There is also in the neighborhood of 30 some drugs that can show false postive for marijuana including OTC meds like Aleve...when I take a drug test I always write that I take aleve lol


----------



## redivider (Aug 2, 2010)

you're screwed because you used synthetic urine. look at this:



> I worked in the field of mental health for 25+ years, and came
> to have a great appreciation for the invaluable role played by
> the nurses with whom I worked, so I understand your shock and
> dismay with this unpleasant situation casting doubts upon your
> ...


i know it's a lot to read but it's interesting. didn't know there's so many substances that cause false positives. there's been studies providing statistical links n shit....

SOURCE: GOOGLE ANSWERS. http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/784817.html


----------



## Relaxed (Aug 3, 2010)

howhighru said:


> damn good thread. i just happen to have some synthetic pee. that shit isnt cheap either. havent had to use it yet but glad to know that it doesnt work all the time. even tho this chick @ a casino i worked at used it and passed with flying colors. maybe there are different thc tests that companies use?


Don't believe all you hear. I've heard from a direct source close friend it does work and pass year 2010...fyi


----------



## LaDyLuCk23 (Aug 4, 2010)

i used synthetic urine last week to pass a drug test to get a job....no problem.
*
*


----------



## 1mikej (Aug 5, 2010)

your temp was low or your fake piss was older than a year. i have used it for 4 years now 2 diferent brands a dozen times at a different clinic each time. their is a video on u-tube where a reporter take fake piss to a lab to find out what it is, the tech said it comes up as urin and he know from the start it was a test to see if the fake piss can trick him. he said it passes. only way to tell if its fake is if the test it for dna.


----------



## 1mikej (Aug 5, 2010)

after noticing your so new and you put up a link to a company that sells real piss for testing i cant help but feel you might not be honest with use, basically i wonder if you are part of that company trying to start a rumor to help your company profit. i will take that statement back if you prove me wrong, but until others we all know fail and back you up i say bullshit to you. i have witnessed with my own eyes 5 friends i work and smoke with pass within the last year alone. my buddy sitting here with with me says you if you are telling the truth you failed the minute you walked out of bathroom and handed luke warm piss to nurse. she wont say you failed there they will act as if alls well


----------



## rene112388 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have used synthetic urine in labs (us healthworks) to pass my ua the the first time it was too cold has to retest they explained to me about the temp... Every other time it has worked I've got 6 different jobs like this works just fine for me


----------



## doc111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Man, I've used synthetic piss at least a half a dozen times myself and have passed every single one of 'em!


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow. Are most of you from the US? I hear testing is a very big business down there. Here in Canada, I have never had to take a drug test for an occupation, ever. And I have had many different jobs over the years. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure it happens in Canada, but man, it's so rampant in the US.

I don't get it.. why are all these companies persecuting marijuana smokers? Most other drugs are gone from your system in a few days, whereas MJ sticks around for a month. Doesn't make any sense. I feel for all you people having to go through this. It must be humiliating to test positive.


----------



## doc111 (Sep 8, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Wow. Are most of you from the US? I hear testing is a very big business down there. Here in Canada, I have never had to take a drug test for an occupation, ever. And I have had many different jobs over the years. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure it happens in Canada, but man, it's so rampant in the US.
> 
> I don't get it.. why are all these companies persecuting marijuana smokers? Most other drugs are gone from your system in a few days, whereas MJ sticks around for a month. Doesn't make any sense. I feel for all you people having to go through this. It must be humiliating to test positive.


I've never failed a drug test (knock on wood) and I've taken a shit ton of 'em! I probably should've failed most of them but I've been using synthetic urine for years and have never had a problem. It is what they use to calibrate testing equipment. I'm not sure how they can tell the difference without very expensive and time consuming tests. 

Down here in the U.S. drug testing has become a huge industry. Most insurance companies are requiring the companies they insure to drug test their employees. It doesn't make any sense and quite frankly I was sick of taking them. That's one of the reasons I became self employed. Drug tests are humiliating and unfairly punish cannabis users. They are even doing drug tests on almost anybody who is involved in an accident where injuries or death occur. I understand why they do it but if you smoked a joint 2 weeks prior, you could be arrested or sued for drugged driving even though you weren't intoxicated at the time of the crash! It's absurd!


----------



## anonymuss (Sep 13, 2010)

1mikej said:


> after noticing your so new and you put up a link to a company that sells real piss for testing i cant help but feel you might not be honest with use, basically i wonder if you are part of that company trying to start a rumor to help your company profit. i will take that statement back if you prove me wrong, but until others we all know fail and back you up i say bullshit to you. i have witnessed with my own eyes 5 friends i work and smoke with pass within the last year alone. my buddy sitting here with with me says you if you are telling the truth you failed the minute you walked out of bathroom and handed luke warm piss to nurse. she wont say you failed there they will act as if alls well


he hasnt chimed in ONCE on his own thread in over 2 months so im inclined to agree with that assumption

ban the spammer


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 16, 2010)

I have used synthetic urine over 20 times. Haven't gotten any grief yet.


----------



## schwa (Sep 16, 2010)

im using this stuff called golden shower tomorrow morning.....i really need this to work....ill post in a week or so and let you guys know.


----------



## bluewavexx (Feb 12, 2011)

i used quick fix and magnum products with success within the last 2 weeks.


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Feb 12, 2011)

The only way to really detox is to stop smoking for at least 48 hours, take Niacin pills, work out, chug water like a mother fucker, take supplement creatine to replenish the diminished levels of creatine in your urine since you're going to be flushing with so much water, sitting in a sauna for extended periods of time also helps. If you have a slow metabolism you need more than 48 hours, if you have a fast metabolism (you can eat like a mother fucker and still stay skinny) then you'll take less time to cleanse, but again the more time you have clean the better.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2011)

In a previous life I was the guy that administered the test and had to watch your "Junk" to see the cup being filled. Pretty tough to use fake piss to pass those tests.
A couple of years ago the owner of the company I work for was pretty pissed at one of our employees who was an obvious stoner (and a piece of shit), she told me that she would piss test the whole place in a flash if she knew I could pass. 
I told her there was no way I could pass a test & she laughed and said "I guess that settles that".
Its good to be valuable - I smoke daily with out a worry.


----------



## redivider (Feb 12, 2011)

synthetic urine works.

i used apple juice mixed with water warmed in the microwave til it was almost boiling, put it in one of those bags they put on your head when you feel sick, stuffed it in my pants, went to the lab, put applejuice and water mixed in the cup, and i passed.

i was in highschool, at a lab, my parents were like: go to this lab at this time, and we'll see if your using drugs, you can't fool them...... yeah right.....


----------



## buddhalover425 (Mar 20, 2011)

deprave said:


> I use syntetic one called quickfix works everytime - but I here some test can detect it and apparently your test is one of them


 yeah i used quikfix just last week here in the NW.worked great just like the 100 times i used it before....i hope they dont really start detecting synthetic urine around here...i would be fucked!

also did u use a hand warmer to keep it warm? test that arent warm enough will be invalid.also now they have bigger cups and they want more sample so i have to use 2 at a time just to be enough


----------



## doc111 (Mar 20, 2011)

ExDex1x1 said:


> The only way to really detox is to stop smoking for at least 48 hours, take Niacin pills, work out, chug water like a mother fucker, take supplement creatine to replenish the diminished levels of creatine in your urine since you're going to be flushing with so much water, sitting in a sauna for extended periods of time also helps. If you have a slow metabolism you need more than 48 hours, if you have a fast metabolism (you can eat like a mother fucker and still stay skinny) then you'll take less time to cleanse, but again the more time you have clean the better.


Ummm, we're not talking about detox here. This thread is claiming that synthetic urine doesn't work anymore because testing labs now have some way to test for synthetic urine products. He is stating that you should use actual clean, human piss, which you can evidently order off of the internet. What you are talking about isn't a detox anyways. It's a desperate attempt to dillute and then make your urine "appear" undilluted. That's it! Sometimes it works. Most of the time, these days, it doesn't. I wouldn't even attempt to flush my system these days. I would just refuse the test if I knew I couldn't pass it.


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 20, 2011)

Use your nearest sober friends urine.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 20, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Use your nearest sober friends urine.


I had one of those once - damn boring if you ask me.


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Mar 20, 2011)

The mrs is my source of clean urine! lucky for me she doesnt like this stuff! lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2011)

i always heard they could tell the diferance between male and female urine. something to do w/hormone levels. 
ah ..mr. lefthand man u r pregnant! lol
anyways i think it would be prudent to at least use urine from the same sex.
just a thought.
joe


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 20, 2011)

i use the quickfix.. must have used it abouit ten times now, and never, not once have i had a fail.. this is complete bs..


----------



## doc111 (Mar 27, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i use the quickfix.. must have used it abouit ten times now, and never, not once have i had a fail.. this is complete bs..


My experience has been similar. I swear by the stuff.

And to the person that asked if they can tell if it's female or male urine? Yes and no. Yes they could tell if they were actually testing for "hormone" levels but drug tests don't look for hormone levels. They simply test for whatever drugs the panel test is looking for. Nothing more.


----------



## keifcake (Mar 27, 2011)

1mikej said:


> your temp was low or your fake piss was older than a year. i have used it for 4 years now 2 diferent brands a dozen times at a different clinic each time. their is a video on u-tube where a reporter take fake piss to a lab to find out what it is, the tech said it comes up as urin and he know from the start it was a test to see if the fake piss can trick him. he said it passes. only way to tell if its fake is if the test it for dna.



Cant be low temp, itd get rejected immediatly.. he wouldnt have left without peeing again... 

I always used a clean person.. If you seal it in a bottle with no air and light free itll keep for months..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 27, 2011)

keifcake said:


> Cant be low temp, itd get rejected immediatly.. he wouldnt have left without peeing again...
> 
> I always used a clean person.. If you seal it in a bottle with no air and light free itll keep for months..


 there is no way on god's green earth that urine is going to keep for months.. piss gets nasty after a couple of days, max, air and light tight or not ime..


----------



## keifcake (Mar 27, 2011)

redivider said:


> synthetic urine works.
> 
> i used apple juice mixed with water warmed in the microwave til it was almost boiling, put it in one of those bags they put on your head when you feel sick, stuffed it in my pants, went to the lab, put applejuice and water mixed in the cup, and i passed.
> 
> i was in highschool, at a lab, my parents were like: go to this lab at this time, and we'll see if your using drugs, you can't fool them...... yeah right.....


Best way to keep it warm is put in a 4 oz narrow bottle. The shape of an elmers glue bottle, but not that it has a pointy tip on it.. The campsoap bottles in walmart are perfect.. gotta wash em out really well tho... also need to use teflon tape on the thread to keep it air/water tight.
Ace bandage it to you upper inner thigh and you can wear it all day if you need to..

I used to work at a place with randoms like every week. how gay.. fuck that shit... i had to quite.


----------



## keifcake (Mar 27, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> there is no way on god's green earth that urine is going to keep for months.. piss gets nasty after a couple of days, max, air and light tight or not ime..


Umm... how are you gonna tell me it isnt??? Personal experience.. it will... for sure!!!


Piss needs air to oxidize... no air means no oxidization... the oxidization is what makes piss stink and get nasty... 
How else could you order some non synthetic off the net?? 
I guess they pee as the orders come in and overnight to you...


----------



## jonnynobody (Apr 4, 2011)

keifcake said:


> Umm... how are you gonna tell me it isnt??? Personal experience.. it will... for sure!!!
> 
> 
> Piss needs air to oxidize... no air means no oxidization... the oxidization is what makes piss stink and get nasty...
> ...


Dude, just use synthetic urine. It does work and it does work all the time. The only occasion somebody will fail is if the specimen is not at the right temperature (90-100 degrees Fahrenheit). I'd be willing to bet they're just selling you a mix of synthetic urine...who's gonna spend $500 at a lab to prove them wrong? 

Anyhow, I've used synthetic urine for at least 5 piss tests and the only 1 I failed is the one that I took when I was so hungover that I poorly prepared and my sample was too fuckin hot to be accepted (GODDAMN UNRELIABLE HEAT PADS!) and then they offered me to retake it with one of their employees watch me piss. I declined 

I use to have the urinator that they sell for $150 which regulates the temperature at 98 degrees through a digital monitor / heat element powered by a 9 volt battery. Worked fucking awesome...then I loaned it to a friend and never saw that motherfucker again! If you have to really pass a test for something like keeping your job or even getting a good job you're applying for...pony up the bucks and get the urinator. They sell another thing called the whizzinator which is similar with a fake dick but it also relies on those crappy organic heat pads that can easily (and I mean very easily) put your temp over 100...and then when it touches your skin at full heat....burns like a bitch.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 4, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Wow. Are most of you from the US? I hear testing is a very big business down there. Here in Canada, I have never had to take a drug test for an occupation, ever. And I have had many different jobs over the years. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure it happens in Canada, but man, it's so rampant in the US.
> 
> *I don't get it.. why are all these companies persecuting marijuana smokers? Most other drugs are gone from your system in a few days, whereas MJ sticks around for a month. Doesn't make any sense.* I feel for all you people having to go through this. It must be humiliating to test positive.


pot for a long time in the U.S. was looked at as a black man drug, so the test was a way to block blacks from getting jobs, for some reason they thought a lot of blacks used pot (they were right then, but they are wrong now, a lot of every types of people use pot) i would say 90% of the people i know smoke weed or have used it (FYI i'm black)


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 4, 2011)

keifcake said:


> Cant be low temp, itd get rejected immediatly.. he wouldnt have left without peeing again...
> 
> I always used a clean person.. If you seal it in a bottle with no air and light free itll keep for months..


this is what i want to know 
how long does real urine last 

the job i have now does a lot of random test so i would need a system that will allow me to carry urine around while at work , and i will need it to warm itself up to body temp or stay at body temp untill needed
when my employer request me to take a test i have 3hrs to produce a sample and i can not leave there eyesight untill i do, if i cant give a sample with in 3hrs it's time to clean out my locker


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2011)

That 5hit said:


> this is what i want to know
> how long does real urine last
> 
> the job i have now does a lot of random test so i would need a system that will allow me to carry urine around while at work , and i will need it to warm itself up to body temp or stay at body temp untill needed
> when my employer request me to take a test i have 3hrs to produce a sample and i can not leave there eyesight untill i do, if i cant give a sample with in 3hrs it's time to clean out my locker


aww shit you still around joe?


----------



## keifcake (Apr 4, 2011)

That 5hit said:


> this is what i want to know
> how long does real urine last
> 
> the job i have now does a lot of random test so i would need a system that will allow me to carry urine around while at work , and i will need it to warm itself up to body temp or stay at body temp untill needed
> when my employer request me to take a test i have 3hrs to produce a sample and i can not leave there eyesight untill i do, if i cant give a sample with in 3hrs it's time to clean out my locker



IDk how long it will last, i just know if you keep it airtight itll last a while...
And it was bout the same where i was working.. 
Safety man riding around on a golf cart picking up people for randoms every week or two. 

Id wear it all day strapped to my thigh with an ace bandage. You can go right in and "pee" dont have to wait on it to warm or anything like trying to use hot hands. and it will be your body temp if its been there a while.. 
The campsoap bottle at wal mart in camping section is the bottle id always use.. just needs teflon tape on threads to seal it off... 
make sure the teflon tape isnt going to make any contact with pee itll make it nasty inside as the teflon breaks down and itll have peices of it floating in the urine. 

I had the same bottle for a couple of months.


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Apr 6, 2011)

go to the store and buy a box of non flavored geliten packets there in a box and if you open them there in little 3x3inche packets or sumthing like that, then a little bit before you go test mix 2 packets into a 22oz glass of warm water the geliten will harden in warm water so you must be quick but make sure you piss b4 you drink it and after you drink the mix. After you drink the mix and you take your first piss youll have a window of like 2 hours or so that your piss will be clean also you will need to drink things like apple juice and oj to put some color in your piss ive had friends as well as myself use this method and its worked everytime my friend who told me about this method was on felony probation and was doing this and passed every test for his 2 year probo but if i was you i would jus stop smokin and chill cuz it aint worth losing your freedom over some bud. hope this helps ya out


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Apr 6, 2011)

and if your going to use senthetics jus put it against your balls and leg piss is the same temp as your body temp gezzzzz nimrods


----------



## Coolwhip (Jun 13, 2011)

Quick fix works for SURE, I've used it for pre-employment UA's, random UA's at work, felony bond supervision UA's, misdemeanor probation UA's in multiple counties, used it at doctor's offices, quest labs, government testing centers, used it at least a dozen times. There was a problem with one batch one time, but that was years ago, just make sure you get version 5.7 or higher.

Friends have also told me the magnum synthetic urine works also but I've never used it, all the head shops around here carry magnum(and the clean kit, which is like a cheap version of the wizzinator, but still $80 so don't know anyone who uses it), but I always order my quick fix online so never used magnum.

I had a PO say something about it not foaming and no odor once, but I just shrugged and she bottled it up and I passed. Neither of the above are valid ways to test whether urine is authentic.

The best way to heat it is go to a quiktrip or racetrac where they have hot water dispensers on their giant coffee machines, fill a cup with hot water half way, let the synt urine sit in the hot water until it reads over 100 degrees then tuck it in your crotch. It will stabilize at 98 and you are ready to go. If somehow(hard to do) it is still too hot at the testing center, just swirl it around in the cup a few times, it loses about a degree every 30 seconds while swirling. If you don't know its coming and you are having to constantly walk around with it on you, just make sure its pressed tight against your body, it will heat up after a few hours(you could even heat it a little in the morning). I'd be scared to heat it above 100 too many times for fear of degrading the creatinine.


----------



## GanjaGood! (Aug 28, 2011)

I think there are different types of tests and this lab was sophisticated!


----------



## EvolAlex (Aug 31, 2011)

Im planning on using this for a good job position. Does this shit still work?


----------



## BadDog40 (Sep 3, 2011)

StayinClean said:


> If you just use REAL pee, you won't have a problem. There's a website www.privatepee.com that sells it. I haven't had any issues and I've used them on a few occasions.


You havent had any issues cause its your site you silly spammer.


----------

